# Better Grips for PPK/S?



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

The factory black grips on my new PPK/S are not very
comfortable. I need something better. I remember a 
PPK/S at a gun show a couple of years ago that was
wearing a pair of wooden grips that felt great.

I didn't buy the gun or grips then, and now I wish I had
that set of wooden grips. 

Does anyone know a good place to find a set of grips
with some figure in the wood? I would like something
that looks good as well as feel good.  

Just thought I'd tap into the vast pool of knowledge
here!

Thanks. 

:smt068 
There's no significance to the last smilie, I just thought
it looked interesting!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Try here http://www.grips4guns.com/pistol/walther/walther.html


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for the response. I check the web site, which looks good. 

Happy shootin' :smt071


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

Unless you're absolutely sold on wood grips, I would also take a look at the Pachmayer Wrap-Around grips for the PPK/S. I added a set to my Walther and it made a world of difference.

As you already know, the grip on the PPK/S is very small so anything to help me get a better hold on this little snapper was a big help.

See pics here: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2328 (scroll to bottom)

I use it primarily as a BUG (ankle holster, usually).


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

I have ivory or bufflo horn on my PPK/S's . If you carry the 
Pachmayer tend to cling to clothing and print the weapon. Also in a hurried draw with a smooth grip you can slip pistol in hand if drawing grip wasn't right. With rubber all most impossible to do quickly. 
Great for range not best for street just my 02. 
I don't find PPK/S that snappy with 380 unless useing Corbon. Then a little snappy. My 12 year old daugther can fire.


----------

